# West Virginia?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm near Charleston.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I live about 45 min from there


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I live about 45 min from there


Oh yea? I'm going to guess Huntington or somewhere around there.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Nope other way, We just moved out of ravenswood into sandyville


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

___________
aaaaand this thread is done :b


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> Nope other way, We just moved out of ravenswood into sandyville


Heard of Ravenswood. Had friends move there. Never heard of Sandyville.



The Professor said:


> ___________
> aaaaand this thread is done :b


:con


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Heard of Ravenswood. Had friends move there. Never heard of Sandyville.


It's about 10 min from Ravenswood. It's not too bad


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> It's about 10 min from Ravenswood. It's not too bad


Elkview. Never heard of it? Shocker. Heh. Barely a small town. It's right next to Clendenin, where the mothman had his first sighting. Ooooo! :roll *yawn*


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry, I am not from there. :b Seems like all my friends are from the east coast, but in various states over there. I need to head to the east coast........


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Elkview. Never heard of it? Shocker. Heh. Barely a small town. It's right next to Clendenin, where the mothman had his first sighting. Ooooo! :roll *yawn*


Yes, I've actually been there. I have some family from there. Yay mothman


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Sorry, I am not from there. :b Seems like all my friends are from the east coast, but in various states over there. I need to head to the east coast........


I need to Head to the west coast! My fiancé and I would love to be able to travel


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> Yes, I've actually been there. I have some family from there. Yay mothman


You know, I was shocked, but being that we're in a state _made_ of small towns, I'm not really that surprised. Haha.



mynameislacie said:


> I need to Head to the west coast! My fiancé and I would love to be able to travel





MidnightBlu said:


> Sorry, I am not from there. :b Seems like all my friends are from the east coast, but in various states over there. I need to head to the east coast........


I'd love to be able to travel west. :yes So much to see.

So...honestly, I have no idea why I made this thread. As in to say, I made it out of awareness. Like, an "investment" for future WV people to see, and maybe build initiative for a support group. 'Cause I am, by no means, hosting anything. Nothing is planned. :lol Classic me.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

mynameislacie said:


> I need to Head to the west coast! My fiancé and I would love to be able to travel


It would be cool, we could all hang out!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Over a year and a half later bump.


----------



## kaw (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep, but Jefferson Country, so pretty far away


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

kaw said:


> Yep, but Jefferson Country, so pretty far away


Damn.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

If anyone is a guest from WV and is reading this, sign up and at least chat. Come on. Do it!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Please!


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I live in Charleston! We may have crappy water at the moment but it's still a pretty nice city, in my opinion. I used to live in Elkview btw. Now I live in Kanawha City.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

blueman1027 said:


> I live in Charleston! We may have crappy water at the moment but it's still a pretty nice city, in my opinion. I used to live in Elkview btw. Now I live in Kanawha City.


Awesome! Yeah, this no water b.s. is killing me. Have to drive to my sister's to shower. Guh.

Doesn't Charleston have it back, though?


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, we are deemed "safe" but that's not stopping me from using bottled water. The licorice smell is still pretty strong, and people on facebook are talking about the water being yellow and even dark brown.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

blueman1027 said:


> Yeah, we are deemed "safe" but that's not stopping me from using bottled water. The licorice smell is still pretty strong, and people on facebook are talking about the water being yellow and even dark brown.


Yea. Some of said they feel "burned" after taking a shower. :afr:no


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

yup, MedExpress has been getting a lot of people with skin problems today.


----------



## TeddyBearLove (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to live in Elkview. Now Teays Valley


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TeddyBearLove said:


> I used to live in Elkview. Now Teays Valley


Wow, small world. Sucked, didn't it? Heh.


----------



## TeddyBearLove (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes! Worst 5 years of my life.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TeddyBearLove said:


> Yes! Worst 5 years of my life.


:lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

blueman1027 said:


> yup, MedExpress has been getting a lot of people with skin problems today.


Your water still smell sweet like licorice? Mine has off and on.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bump! The waters been safe for over a year now.  That's good.

Any newbies from WV? Meet ups, chats, anything, send me a PM. I'm not perfect and may be still a little reluctant with a meet up, but not against it if we chat for a while. Making friends is nice.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

One month bump!


----------

